# new girls arrived on the block today



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Today we introduced 15 new brown shavers to our flock. They came from a commercial farm so we have a bit of work to do. That means we now have 36 brown shavers and many others including our new chicks totalling 85 birds

















Here is one of our new girls on the way home.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They're gonna be some happy birds. With them nice coops and a whole lotta space to roam around in.


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

I sure hope so happy chooks = lots of good big eggs


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a worried expression on her - wondering what is going on. She won't be worrying anymore though. Now she has a good home with the rest of the girls you brought home. She's a sweetheart. Congrat's on the new additions.


----------

